

The Rise and Fall of Japan’s PC-98 (2000) [pdf] - pmarin
http://www.cob.sjsu.edu/WEST_J/Papers/WestDedrick2000.pdf

======
bane
If anybody is interested, amazingly there's a /r/pc98 sub on reddit.

------
anon3_
Can someone find a list of "game developer" biographies / stories like this? I
remember one that was about the development of SC classic.

